# Best strain for MAXIMUM yield & taste (easy to grow)



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Whats up everyone. I have a serious question for you all. What is the best strain for maximum yield and taste and easy to grow (INDOORS)? Please reply only if you have grown the strain. Thank you, TBG  *


----------



## JerryG1989

if u want an easy to grow strain id go with skunk its extremely resiliant and has a pretty good yeild its great for a first time grow


----------



## Bobber

How about taste it?I heard that he smells very, but this isnt a problem


----------



## JerryG1989

it has a good taste i mean not the best but its average


----------



## ZenLunatic

Shishkaberry...  Quick finisher, very respectable yield, easy grow, taste and smells fantastic.


----------



## JerryG1989

never had that but sounds nice


----------



## Bobber

Yeah, its realy intresting name of plant .Where did you find it?


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb

I can say that the FLO strain was easy to grow. She gave off 3 oz from a 250 watt light. You just dont see this strain out there to much..


----------



## Devilweed

Big Bud...


----------



## skunk

a strain called meigs county gold which is grown in meigs county ohio i forgot how many oz i dryed off of her but each one of my hands are appr. 7 in in dia. and i couldnt fit both around  the king bud .but the high was indica assumed and it was creeper took about 20 min to hit but lasted for 4 or 5 hours not bad taste either.


----------



## skunk

ps that is just a strain i thought was real easy to grow plus had the benifits of great quanity . but definitly not the best .


----------



## Stoney Bud

Big Bud on my last grow. I had four plants and got 19 ounces of cured weed from it. The taste? Kind of a musky rich flavor. Very nice.


----------



## skunk

what about the high from bigbud


----------



## Stoney Bud

skunk said:
			
		

> what about the high from bigbud


It's got a great "up" buzz. With dirt weed being a 1 and WW and 10, I would give big bud a 7. In dirt, I don't know what it's like as I do all my flowering in hydro.


----------



## skunk

thanks stoney .maybe it might be an idea to breed ww and bb to get bigger yield out of ww and call it big widow .


----------



## Mutt

Mine has always been NL. It did have a above average yeild for its size and decent high. but what I loved about it was it was short, compact, very forgiving, low odor, and easy to clone. Even not being a NEWB still one of my favorites to grow. and will stay in my garden for many years to come.


----------



## skunk

hey mutt have you figured out what # nl you have yet. i believe #1 and #5 are supposed to have more thc to them . but that would probably be a good cross too.


----------



## Mutt

I have what I beleive to be the #1. Label always said pure indica and when I went to wikipedia made it seem like thats the one I got.


----------



## Stoney Bud

skunk said:
			
		

> thanks stoney .maybe it might be an idea to breed ww and bb to get bigger yield out of ww and call it big widow .


It could be "The WidowsBud" or WB. Let's do it man!

Hey man, I want a pound every six weeks in a shoe box. The guy I learned from told me to buy it in that box then.

Hhahaahahahaa

I told him, No!, (like he didn't know this already), I mean TO GROW.

He must have thought I was one silly freakin American. Ha

He did tell me about ten thousand times what I could remember in a couple of hours.

Then he excused himself and got back to his "crops".

Dude grew some rightous weed.


----------



## Stoney Bud

Mutt said:
			
		

> I have what I beleive to be the #1. Label always said pure indica and when I went to wikipedia made it seem like thats the one I got.


Hey Mutt! We oughta make some t-shirts that say: "Indica-Indica-Indica"

It would be my luck to run into the only living survivor of "attica". Prob get my ass whooped.

Hey Mutt, no thanks man.


----------



## skunk

ill pm you on that stoney.


----------



## RedandWhite

Sensitron.....


----------



## Insane

Maximum yield, best taste, and easy to grow?

Has to be none other than Big Bud IMHO

With my first indoor grow I harvested about 2 ozs. from one plant with 200 flouro watts.


----------



## P. BLAZUH

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Whats up everyone. I have a serious question for you all. What is the best strain for maximum yield and taste and easy to grow (INDOORS)? Please reply only if you have grown the strain. Thank you, TBG  *


lavender is a good one very easy to grow. I had it growing with the purps, all my purps were infested with spider mites and mold, lavender sitting right next to them and they had nothing on them no mites no mold, The taste is real sweet the yield is pretty good I think I got 38 grams of dry with a 2 week veg and budding w/  2 1000 watt hps but becareful of the aroma it is strong


----------

